# clothespins



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

i need a new way of storing them when im not using them and i thought you all might have some good ideas. i know some of the amish use a bag type thing but i cant find one anywhere. i suppose i could make one if i had to. tyia


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Really quick and cute! Get a pair of kids overalls, (maybe a 2T?) Sew shut the bottoms of the legs and hang them on a kids hanger. Put in your clothespins and hang on the line. I've also seen this done with a somewhat larger pair of shortalls. Then you don't have to dig all the way to the bottom for the last pins......


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Get a gallon milk jug and punch a few holes in the bottom. Cut a circle out on the opposite side of the handle. Make a cut in the base of the handle so that you can slip it over the clothesline. 

Free, fast and it works!


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey, I like that idea even better than mine! I gotta empty milk jug around here some where.....


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

there both good ideas thanks!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Whatever you do, don't leave the bag hanging outside on the line. Because it will invariably be blown to the ground by a gust of wind, and thus promtly raided by homeless chipmunks looking for some great building materials for a new wood condo! Fifty clothespins..._whoosh_...


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, dear.


----------



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

Here is a handy tip for using clothespins.. You know, well at least at my house, when I don't have time to iron down a hem 'cause it keeps curling up? LIke on a jean skirt and the shirt tale. Well clip a few pins around the seam it will keep it straight while drying. Vola' Oh on the line or hanger of course. Works well with jeans too.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Murron said:


> Whatever you do, don't leave the bag hanging outside on the line. Because it will invariably be blown to the ground by a gust of wind, and thus promtly raided by homeless chipmunks looking for some great building materials for a new wood condo! Fifty clothespins..._whoosh_...


 thats happend to me too many times thats why i need the tips.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Hoosiermom said:


> Here is a handy tip for using clothespins.. You know, well at least at my house, when I don't have time to iron down a hem 'cause it keeps curling up? LIke on a jean skirt and the shirt tale. Well clip a few pins around the seam it will keep it straight while drying. Vola' Oh on the line or hanger of course. Works well with jeans too.


 thats a good idea thanks a few of my shirts like to do that


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

A baby dress, or a tiny kid sized polo shirt, placed on a hanger, with the bottom sewn shut works nicely as a clothespin bag as well. A good recycling project.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

*Dreamy* - I did happen to find a cloth drawstring bag, and can keep the bag tied up on the line without any problems. The other bag had an open top, hence our earlier issue! LOL.


----------



## mamastars (Feb 28, 2006)

I use an aporn. The kind waitresses wear. It is basicly one long pocket sewn down the middle to make two pockets, easy to make.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I have an old, small enamelware pot with a hoop handle. I use a double end snap-clip to hang this on the clothesline. Or I just leave it on the ground. When not in use, the kettle goes inside my clothes dryer where it's out of the way. 

Tip- be sure to take it OUT of the clothesdryer before throwing clothes inside and turning it on! Ask me how I know!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Murron said:


> *Dreamy* - I did happen to find a cloth drawstring bag, and can keep the bag tied up on the line without any problems. The other bag had an open top, hence our earlier issue! LOL.


 thats what im looking for ive seen many before but of course i dont when i need one.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Charleen said:


> I have an old, small enamelware pot with a hoop handle. I use a double end snap-clip to hang this on the clothesline. Or I just leave it on the ground. When not in use, the kettle goes inside my clothes dryer where it's out of the way.
> 
> Tip- be sure to take it OUT of the clothesdryer before throwing clothes inside and turning it on! Ask me how I know!


 i like that a pot or something would work great to ill have to look around. thanks for the idea


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

What I use is one of those smallish plastic tote boxes that is clear on the bottom, has a top that latches on and the top has a handle in the middle of it. I think it is a 2 quart size (holds over 100 clothespins, anyway.) Or, if you have a 1 gallon ice cream bucket, that works too, but my ice cream buckets wore out pretty fast so I splurged on a tote.

I don't like to leave my clothespins outside when not in use for many reasons: longevity of the clothespin, yellow jackets making nests in the bag of pins left hanging on the line, field mice making nests/holes in the bag, etc.

So, my clothespins go in their little tote with the handle on it and when not in use the tote sits on my dryer. When I am ready to hang a load of laundry, I carry out the wet clothes in a basket and grab my tote of clothespins on the way out the door. The tote then stays outside until I bring the laundry in later that day (I don't carry it back and forth for multiple loads). When I take the laundry down from the line, I drop the clothespins back in their tote, latch on the lid, and carry it back into the house with the laundry.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

i think im going to do this for now, i got a big utz pretzel jar and im going to put rocks in the bottom so it wont blow away then the closepins. thanks for all the ideas they were great!


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

I remember that my mother and grandmother used to attach an old pillow case to a clothes hanger, and hang that on the line, moving it down the line as they worked. They probably sewed the pillowcase to the hanger. You could run a drawstring or some elastic through the casing to help keep it closed, if you want to make your own. Personally, I'd just keep them in my apron pockets.


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

I found a pattern and directions to make a clothespin bag: http://sewing.about.com/od/homedecprojects/ss/clothespinbag.htm


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

I keep threatening to sew one, but in the mean time, I use something similar to the milk jug method - but I use an old hard plastic cat food jug instead and hang it on the wire.

Penny


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks all there so many good ideas


----------

